# UGH,,,, cat pee!!



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

Sooo I just cleaned my car oh so thoroughly.... Vacuumed and washed it all... burnt some incense to make it smell pretty...
Well anyways, the day after I made the mistake of leaving my windows down cuz it was so bloomin hot. Well the friendly stray kitty I feed decided to get in and mark his territory on my passenger seat. Now the smell of cat pee is overwhelming. I tried scrubbing it with laundry soap but it still reeks!! Is there any product that you know is tried/true to get the smell of cat pee out of fabric??? It is driving me crazy! Not to mention it's embarassing.... Please please help me!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I used one part white vinegar to one part hydrogen perozide, plus a bit of dishwashing stuff. Thorw in some baking soda if you want.

We used this formula: 2 cups white vinegar to 2 cups peroxide and about a tsp of Dawn. It removed the smell completely. We soaked the area and left it sit for 20 minutes. Then we sponged the area with cold water and allowed it to dry.

This formula removes skunk odor from dogs-JUST KEEP IT OUT OF THEIR EYES. We've used it on clothing too BUT check for fading.

Cats peeing in open cars seems to be quite common.


----------



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you so much! I'm gonna go get some peroxide and try it out. Sounds like a good recipe! I'll let you know how the results go


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I swear by Nature's Miracle... we have two tomcats and one likes to play fireman every chance he gets. :grit:


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I love Kids n Pets. We bought a trailer home that had been open territory for all the neighborhood cats for 2 years. You can't tell there was ever a cat in here. Even my cats can't tell.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We are a big fan of a product called Odo-Ban..it's sold in gallons of concentrate at Sam's clubs or in a ready to use spray bottle at lots of wallyworld's. It is an anti bacterial solution as well not just an odor cover. we use it all around the house . We are a family that has 5 dogs and 7 cats.....it works wonders.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm another that likes vinegar. I just use straight vinegar though. 
Fourth grade chemistry-- Urine (ammonia) is a base. Vinegar is an acid. One neutralizes the other. It's the same principle that makes tomato juice get rid of urine spots in your lawn.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have used the stuff from walmart ( on a futon that got soaked!) ... I forget what it is called but it cleans ANY smell out!


----------



## gaiasactuality (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks Ardie~~It worked! I used vinegar/bak. soda/peroxide and it completely neutralized the smell. Hallelujah! Definitely a good thing to know. Thank you all so much for the feedback! Hopefully this post can help some other folks out too.


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

My cat got locked in kids room and peed on his bed sheet, cover. I washed them with my home-made detergent - ivory, soda, borax (put extra in), and used vinegar in the rinse cycle as ususal, but put TONS in. Also washed in hot water - do you think that'll do it?


----------

